# Manufacturer of solid wood shaker cabinet doors to order?



## hugov (10 Aug 2022)

Anyone know of a good, reasonably priced UK manufacturer that can make solid wood shaker-style cabinet doors to order (to my size/spec), including painting? They're pretty easy to make myself, but also quite boring and repetitive... I'm probably looking for more of a small scale workshop (maybe someone on here) I guess, since all the big ones seem to be MDF + veneer, or worse, and also because I want the doors to match others so want to specify the materials and exact paint myself.


----------

